# La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado Toro Cigar Review - Good Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I liked this cigar alot. It had good construction, plenty of smoke and tasted great. It also burnt well and was medium strength.

Read the full review here: La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado Toro Cigar Review - Good Smoke


----------

